# افضل جامعات للهندسة الكيميائيه



## روح انثى (8 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

ابي اطلب منكم خدمة واتمنى تلبونها لي

اخوي بيدرس على السنه الجايه جامعه ويبغى يسجل بجامعه قسم هندسة كيميائيه

للحين ماحدد الجامعه ولا البلد الي بيدرس فيها

في نفس البلد الي هو فيها مايقدر يدرس لانو مافي جامعه خاصه وفها هذا التخصص

والجامعه الحكوميه ماتقبله

فا ياليت لو تدلوني على افضل جامعه فيها هذا التخصص

وبالنسبه للماديات هي صعبه يعني انا شفت جامعه ب 55000 ريال سعودي في السنه

 بس رسوم الجامعه كانت بالنسبه لنا غاليه

فا لو في جامعه افضل ورسومها اقل ولو في احدى دول الخليج يكون ممتاز

وممكن تقولولي على الجامعات الي ممكن يكون فيها منح للمتفوقين

وممكن تقولولي كم تكلفة الدراسه بكل جامعه حشب معلوماتكم وقدرتكم

وانا شاكرة لكم حسن تعاونكم


بلييييييييييييييييييز ساعدوني على انو القى جامعه مناسبه ويلحق يسجل فيها


----------



## T.N.G (8 ديسمبر 2009)

سفره مصر...الدراسة افضل والرسوم اقل مقارنة باللي رح تدفعه بالسعودية


----------



## alkam3 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أنصح بتركيا..أنا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية بتركيا..يوجد جامعات ممتازة جدا وبالنسبة للرسوم قليلة جدا بحدود 1000 دولار بالسنة..لكن يوجد امتحان ومفاضلة تحدد له الجامعة والفرع اللي عايز يدرسه


----------



## alkam3 (8 ديسمبر 2009)

أنصح بتركيا..أنا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية بتركيا..يوجد جامعات ممتازة جدا وبالنسبة للرسوم قليلة جدا بحدود 1000 دولار بالسنة..لكن يوجد امتحان ومفاضلة تحدد له الجامعة والفرع اللي عايز يدرسه


----------



## روح انثى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

t.n.g قال:


> سفره مصر...الدراسة افضل والرسوم اقل مقارنة باللي رح تدفعه بالسعودية


 
اخوي ممكن تقولي كم التكلفة تقريبا في السنه وايه الجامعات المتاحه


ولك منثي جزيل الشكر


----------



## روح انثى (9 ديسمبر 2009)

alkam3 قال:


> أنصح بتركيا..أنا أدرس الهندسة الكيميائية بتركيا..يوجد جامعات ممتازة جدا وبالنسبة للرسوم قليلة جدا بحدود 1000 دولار بالسنة..لكن يوجد امتحان ومفاضلة تحدد له الجامعة والفرع اللي عايز يدرسه


 
اهلين اخوي

ممكن تقولي وش اسم الجامعات المتاحه بتركيه

وهل رسوم الدراسه 1000 دولار للطلاب الاجانب 

بليز ابي تفاصيل اكثر


----------



## alkam3 (9 ديسمبر 2009)

نعم الرسوم مثلما ذكرت سابقا..هي أجور رمزية..
هناك أكثر من جامعة ممتازة مثل جامعة الشرق الأوسط orta doğu, middle east
أو جامعة boğaziçi 
التعليم فيهم انكليزي 100% ومستاواهم رائع ويجري فيهم أبحاث واسعة
هناك العديد من الجامعات ذكرت المحبذ لدي


----------

